# Interval vs. RCI



## ERW (Nov 24, 2010)

My home resort (Farimont Hot Springs, BC) is putting on a big push to convert to RCI. At present I do not have any interest (especially considering the fact that they will want substantial amounts of cash, I'm sure) but is there any advantage of Interval over RCI over vice versa? Has anyone converted and seen an improvement of availability, more variety, more locations, more flexibility? Many of the claims the original dog and pony show  presented in April of 2009 sounded great but I follow the old adage that if it sounds too good, it probably is.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TUG!

It really depends on where you want to go:

RCI has more resorts.
RCI has Disney Vacation Club (exclusively)
RCI has higher fees
RCI has a brand new points system which reveals the value of your week as a trader (this is not the old points system, which still exists - this a system that shows the value of deposited weeks.)

II doesn't have quite as many resorts.
II has more of the top resorts like Marriott and Starwood (Westin/Sheraton)
II is stronger in Hawaii


----------



## theo (Nov 24, 2010)

ERW said:


> My home resort (Farimont Hot Springs, BC) is putting on a big push to convert to RCI. At present I do not have any interest (especially considering the fact that they will want substantial amounts of cash, I'm sure) but is there any advantage of Interval over RCI over vice versa? Has anyone converted and seen an improvement of availability, more variety, more locations, more flexibility? Many of the claims the original dog and pony show  presented in April of 2009 sounded great but I follow the old adage that if it sounds too good, it probably is.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.



I am not endorsing either RCI or II, but in addition to the points already mentioned by Denise, I would also note that II has a "request first" feature which (unlike RCI) enables you to make an exchange request *before* relinquishing (i.e., depositing) a week.


----------



## ERW (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! Not looking for an endorsement one way or the other. Each system has its' merits, just checking to see what may work better for my particular circumstance. Appreciate your thoughts on the matter!


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 24, 2010)

If they are charging you to "convert" to RCI are they trying to convert your ownership to points?  Would you be able to use RCI without paying the fee using the Weeks membership?  You may want to post what they are offering and how much it will cost so we could offer opinions on whether it is worth it.  Usually its not worth paying more than $200 to $500 to convert to a different system and is usually more cost effective to buy an already converted week and keep your original property to use or try to give away your original week or just keep your week and pass on the new conversion.


----------



## theo (Nov 24, 2010)

*An additional thought...*



ERW said:


> Thanks for your replies! Not looking for an endorsement one way or the other. Each system has its' merits, just checking to see what may work better for my particular circumstance. Appreciate your thoughts on the matter!



You used the phrase "convert to RCI", but is it maybe possible that your resort is perhaps instead considering becoming *dual* affiliated (i.e., with both II and RCI?)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 24, 2010)

Your resort wants to charge you money to move over to RCI?  That means RCI Points and that's ridiculous.  Just say NO.  This is a sales pitch, pure and simple.  Don't buy into anything they say.  You can buy RCI Points on ebay for practically nothing, so run away as fast as you can.  

If your resort is changing to also use RCI, then you are already dual-affiliated with them and can deposit your week.  

This is as good as a scam.  Developers and salespeople are all scammers.


----------



## Tommart (Nov 24, 2010)

*Dual affiliated*



theo said:


> You used the phrase "convert to RCI", but is it maybe possible that your resort is perhaps instead considering becoming *dual* affiliated (i.e., with both II and RCI?)



I agree that dual affiliation appears to be the way to go.

By the way, is there a cost to the HOA to become affiliated with RCI Weeks?

I know that some RCI Weeks resorts converted to RCI Points, and members had to pay a one-time conversion fee.  So I suspect there would also be a fee to convert from II to RCI Points.  

Not sure about converting from II to RCI Weeks.

I wish Woodstone was dual affiliated.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 24, 2010)

> By the way, is there a cost to the HOA to become affiliated with RCI Weeks?



No.  A resort pays nothing to affiliate with the two big companies, so there is some sales pitch in there somewhere.  Reason to be wary and weary.


----------



## theo (Nov 24, 2010)

*Maybe it's just yesterday's news, but...*



Tommart said:


> I agree that dual affiliation appears to be the way to go......I wish Woodstone was dual affiliated.



It has been some years since I exchanged with either of the "big 2" exchange companies, so I don't claim to know if the following observation / experience from yesteryear is still current or accurate today, but...

Imho, RCI would / will affiliate with any resort, anywhere, any quality. Period, amen.

Historically, II seemed to have certain higher standards for resorts to have an II affiliation. While that was certainly true previously, I don't really know whether it's still the case today. Others with more current II experience may well have some thoughts on that...


----------



## Tommart (Nov 24, 2010)

theo said:


> It has been some years since I exchanged with either of the "big 2" exchange companies, so I don't claim to know if the following observation / experience from yesteryear is still current or accurate today, but...
> 
> Imho, RCI would / will affiliate with any resort, anywhere, any quality. Period, amen.
> 
> Historically, II seemed to have certain higher standards for resorts to have an II affiliation. While that was certainly true previously, I don't really know whether it's still the case today. Others with more current II experience may well have some thoughts on that...



Interesting.  It's been my impression that II does not have low quality resorts that you sometimes see at RCI.  That explains it.

Not an issue with my resort.  Woodstone at Massanutten is an RCI Gold Crown resort, and one of the six HOAs at Massanutten is already dual affiliated with RCI and II (Mountainside Villas).


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 24, 2010)

Use the search function and look for RCI or I.I. threads, then see how many complaint threads there are about RCI vs I.I. 

We have resorts in both RCI and Interval. By far I prefer Interval. RCI might have more resorts to trade into but, the few times I attempted to use them, they offered me fewer choices than I.I. Having more resorts might offer you more opportunities but does not equate to more choices when it comes to the actual exchange. If RCI has 100 resorts but only offers you two of those resorts for exchange, is it really better than I.I. only having 50 resorts but, you're offered 40 of those for exchange?

I have what I consider a low value Branson week that see's more exchange options than what I was offered for my "high" value Hilton Grand Vacation Club week. It really dissapointed me.


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 24, 2010)

You also have to consider timeshare points you are going to get from RCI.  Using a 3 bedroom of a similar resort in your region, a high season August week will get 24 points, medium ski season 17 and low season 13.

If you own a two bedroom, deduct a few points.  That's not much trade power.  Stick with II.


----------



## Tommart (Nov 24, 2010)

*Maybe Your Right*



dougp26364 said:


> Use the search function and look for RCI or I.I. threads, then see how many complaint threads there are about RCI vs I.I.
> 
> We have resorts in both RCI and Interval. By far I prefer Interval. RCI might have more resorts to trade into but, the few times I attempted to use them, they offered me fewer choices than I.I. Having more resorts might offer you more opportunities but does not equate to more choices when it comes to the actual exchange. If RCI has 100 resorts but only offers you two of those resorts for exchange, is it really better than I.I. only having 50 resorts but, you're offered 40 of those for exchange?
> 
> I have what I consider a low value Branson week that see's more exchange options than what I was offered for my "high" value Hilton Grand Vacation Club week. It really dissapointed me.



I'm not familiar with II, and it might be great.  But I don't believe it's as bad as you state.  My one bedroom deposit is only worth 16 trading points, but I have access to 107,000 different resorts and week combinations.  They are not Marriotts on the beach, but Woodstone is not an Marriott on the beach either and it's only a one bedroom.  Many are very happy with RCI.


----------



## eal (Nov 25, 2010)

RCI charges Canadians over $200 Cdn to make an exchange, and they won't allow you to pay in US dollars.  With the dollar at par that means you pay over $60 more for each RCI exchange versus II.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 25, 2010)

eal said:


> RCI charges Canadians over $200 Cdn to make an exchange, and they won't allow you to pay in US dollars.  With the dollar at par that means you pay over $60 more for each RCI exchange versus II.



A little off topic but when I was reading through some of RCI's disclosure statements, I read that the Canadian RCI fees (exhange, etc) in general included some kind of Canadian regional province taxes averaged into the transactions.  This could account for the disparity.

**These services for RCI subscribing members residing in Canada are provided by RCI Canada ULC. The listed fees for Canadian members include GST/
HST as applicable to such member’s Province of residence. The GST/HST rate for each Canadian Province, effective July 1, 2010 is as follows: BC – 12%;
ON, NB and NF – 13%; NS – 15%; All other Provinces and Territories – 5%.


----------



## cmh (Nov 25, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> No.  A resort pays nothing to affiliate with the two big companies, so there is some sales pitch in there somewhere.  Reason to be wary and weary.



If a resort pays nothing to affiliate with RCI & II, why wouldn't they participate with both?  Any idea what percentage of timeshare resorts work with both of them?


----------



## Tommart (Nov 25, 2010)

*Dual affilication*



cmh said:


> If a resort pays nothing to affiliate with RCI & II, why wouldn't they participate with both?  Any idea what percentage of timeshare resorts work with both of them?



Yesterday, I wrote a letter to my HOA and asked them why they aren't dual affiliated.  I'll keep bugging them until they answer, and maybe even after they answer.
Tom


----------



## miamidan (Nov 26, 2010)

ERW said:


> My home resort (Farimont Hot Springs, BC) is putting on a big push to convert to RCI. At present I do not have any interest (especially considering the fact that they will want substantial amounts of cash, I'm sure) but is there any advantage of Interval over RCI over vice versa? Has anyone converted and seen an improvement of availability, more variety, more locations, more flexibility? Many of the claims the original dog and pony show  presented in April of 2009 sounded great but I follow the old adage that if it sounds too good, it probably is.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.



seems to me you could call RCI and join the good ole weeks program for less than $100.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 26, 2010)

cmh said:


> If a resort pays nothing to affiliate with RCI & II, why wouldn't they participate with both?  Any idea what percentage of timeshare resorts work with both of them?



The developer makes a deal with an exchange company (sometimes a sleazy deal), and the two companies, RCI and II, have exclusivity contracts that last about ten years.  Although I believe II is more strict with their exclusivity and RCI is much more lenient.  As a matter of fact, an independent resort [sans developer] gets a major hassle from II to dual-affiliate with RCI, but RCI says, "whatever, go for dual affiliation, let owners decide."  At least that is what our Colorado RCI rep told us long ago.  

II will not even take our Summit County, Colorado resort.  Too few units (only six total units, 300 exchange weeks).  They don't have to, but I wish they would.  I need more choices for our weeks.


----------



## theo (Nov 26, 2010)

*Observations and theory...*



cmh said:


> If a resort pays nothing to affiliate with RCI & II, why wouldn't they participate with both?



As I noted previously in this very thread. Interval International historically obviously had higher standards for affiliation than RCI in years gone by (...and it may very well *still* be the case today). 
If so, then II affiliation is *not* even an available choice or option for many resorts.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Even II deserves a shot*



theo said:


> As I noted previously in this very thread. Interval International historically obviously had higher standards for affiliation than RCI in years gone by (...and it may very well *still* be the case today).
> If so, then II affiliation is *not* even an available choice or option for many resorts.



I'm not a big fan of II however I do think it is best for most resorts/owners if they - not the resort/developer - get to pick who they deal with.  As pointed out it costs nothing to affiliate and, except for II's desire to be the exclusive affiliation, it is easy to do why not? The requirements for II are actually far lower than RCI's but RCI does basically take any resort at least on a trial basis while II promises the world and usually delivers less than half. They also REALLY try to make it sound like they are the only option when in fact a resort can choose to deal with any exchange co they want. 

So push your resort to affiliate with all comers. It's the best for everybody.


----------



## ERW (Nov 27, 2010)

The resort I am with (Fairmont Hot Springs, BC) is attempting to have timeshare holders purchase their units. Along with that purchase is the conversion to RCI. I do not know all the details, just that they will be in our region (Winnipeg, MB) doing another presentation with this proposal. This was also done in Apirl of last year when the previous owners of the complex attempted to raise some cash to stave off receivership. 

I went to the first presentation and was not impressed by the high pressure tactics. Actually turned me off. But I was surprised how many people jumped on the bandwagon without doing some research. I still don't think it is worth my hard earned cash but may go to the dog and pony show for a laugh!

Thanks for all of your comments! Very enlightening! General impression is that everyone seems satisfied with whichever organization they are with but that to switch from II to RCI is not really worth dropping a lot of cash.


----------



## kenie (Nov 27, 2010)

We have 3 EOY years at Fairmont. They wanted us to pay 8k to switch our weeks to RCI. I talked to one the the salesmen last week about deeding our winter week back to them without any results. He did tell me that the new building at Lake Okanagon is going to be sold as condo's, which will affect a lot of owners over there and the houseboats are gone now as well.
We have been very happy with the Interval affiliation and haven't been tempted to switch at all. 
People here say it only costs a few hundred to switch to RCI so Fairmont is just trying to pocket a lot of money.


----------



## ERW (Nov 28, 2010)

That is pretty much what I expected from them (the Farimont Sales Gang). We still have 30 years left on our lease - I'm 52 so don't see much point in spending a lot of money for something that does not have a corresponding amount of benefit. We've been quite happy with II, resorts we've traded for have always been top notch. Thanks for your insight! Still undecided if we are going to their presentation - sounds like a couple hours of my life I'll never get back! Might go for laughs though!


----------



## theo (Nov 28, 2010)

*Clouds are now clearing here...*



kenie said:


> We have 3 EOY years at Fairmont. They wanted us to pay 8k to switch our weeks to RCI. I talked to one the the salesmen last week about deeding our winter week back to them without any results. He did tell me that the new building at Lake Okanagon is going to be sold as condo's, which will affect a lot of owners over there and the houseboats are gone now as well.
> We have been very happy with the Interval affiliation and haven't been tempted to switch at all.
> People here say it only costs a few hundred to switch to RCI so Fairmont is just trying to pocket a lot of money.



Based upon this (and other) owner input in this thread regarding this resort, it has now become very clear that what is being "offered" is not merely RCI "affiliation", but actual *conversion to **RCI Points*. 

I won't start (or participate in) an assessment of the RCI Points program. I will instead merely note that any such "conversion" for thousands of dollars is not only obscenely expensive, but would also create a situation in which the current owner of a prime fixed week would (by that expensive conversion to RCI Points) then be put in the position of having to "reserve" within predetermined time deadlines what they currently own outright *without* ever making (or ever having to make) a "reservation" each and every use year. 

Speaking only for myself, I would *never* consider for even one moment paying *any* entity a single penny to "re-purchase" what I actually already own outright in the first place --- and then later have to "make a reservation" within program time constarints in order to use it.  That's just plain nuts --- no thanks.


----------

